# B & Ws from the 50s



## SYKES3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Some of you might not be old enough to get the old suit case full of B & W photos and negatives from your parents from the 50s.  Actually I was there in the 50s, growing up in Brandon, Fla.

I'd like to see some of your old B&W photos.  I know some of them are probably very interesting.  Show your favorites!  SYKES3


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 22, 2007)

My grandparent's wedding, 1951.  I'm sure they'd kill me if they knew I posted this, but, hey, they don't have the internet!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2007)

This should move to the Photo Themes, it is a GOOD theme! Wow! Very good! I like it, and we have never had a theme of the kind so far.

So: whoever can get their hands on old (50s - maybe also 60s, Sykes?) black&white photos and can scan them, you are welcome to post them.

My only (immediate) real (still - maybe?) 50s photo is this one - but dang! it is in COLOUR, oh my ........................................ :roll: and I thought........................ :roll: 

Well, here you are all the same - and since I am some 10 days old in this one, it might have been taken on the very brink to 1960, since it is only 9 days separating my coming into this world from the beginning of 1960...







Any other of those I could get to IMMEDIATELY were taken in the 60s...


----------



## SYKES3 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nealjpage, that's a good one!  I notice the cigarette in the groom's hand.  I bet he had a drink in the other one.  (no disrespect)  1951, a good year, as that was my birth year.  And that car!

Lafoto,  that's a sweet photo.  Now dig out those B&Ws and give us a show!  I'll bet you have some very interesting ones in that old suitcase your parents left you!  (feel free to move this if you think it would be better somewhere else.)

Anyone else going to show all?  Dig some out.  

SYKES3


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have to worry about these ending up at Hallmark on the front of a card with some sort of witty line inside, do I? 

My dad, circa 1955: (Sorry, Dad, for showing the world a picture of you in a diaper!)





'Nuff said, approximately 1958:


----------

